# Qualiflame Logs



## Beer Belly (Dec 2, 2014)

Bought a bag of these compressed woodshaving logs yesterday from Lowes to try out.....anyone burn these yet ??. 10 logs to a bag....total weight 29.5 lbs....about $8.00......directions say burn two at a time.


----------



## weatherguy (Dec 2, 2014)

Your the guinea pig, burn em and let us know how they burn, I noticed them at Lowes when I was there a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Beer Belly (Dec 2, 2014)

Tried an experiment this morning. *I DID NOT FOLLOW INSTUCTIONS*, they say to put two in side by side....light, then place a third diagonally on top. I put in two, side by side with about 2 inches in between, rolled a page of newspaper tightly, and stuck it in between, and lit. it took 23 minutes for them to start catching (started with a corner burning for 20 minutes)......once going (30 minutes after first match), I threw a medium split diagonally on top.....this seemed to work pretty good, but with just the two logs, I was not impressed with the temps prior to the split being added.....got the stove up to 400*F with the logs on their own.....would the third log as instructed make a difference ???...not sure.....may try as instructed later tonight, or tomorrow morning


----------



## Beer Belly (Dec 2, 2014)

1 hour, they were gone


----------



## jillybeansisme (Dec 2, 2014)

I certainly appreciate the info . . .


----------



## Jags (Dec 2, 2014)

Also keep an eye on the product itself.  You don't want to be burning the logs that are stuck together with wax.  I am not familiar with the logs in question so that is why I point that out.  Only compressed wood please.


----------



## Beer Belly (Dec 3, 2014)

Figured this morning I'd light up 3 as instructed. Started out at 5:55am......here it is, a whole section of the New York Times newspaper, a firestarter, a little Kindling, and 46 minutes later, I think I finally got the two logs lit.....waiting for them to get going before I drop in the third diagonally on top as instructed


----------



## Beer Belly (Dec 3, 2014)

10 minutes waiting for them to fire up.....dropped the third log on diagonally......stove temps started at 100*F, so far were up to 150*F, and we're closing in on one hour since the first match


----------



## spirilis (Dec 3, 2014)

What about adding the 3rd right away after you light the newspaper?  Might help them heat up faster...


----------



## Beer Belly (Dec 3, 2014)

spirilis said:


> What about adding the 3rd right away after you light the newspaper?  Might help them heat up faster...


 You're probably right, but I'm following their instuctions. WOO HOO !....third log looks to be starting.....stove temp up to 190*F.....may have to supplement these with wet wood


----------



## spirilis (Dec 3, 2014)

Beer Belly said:


> You're probably right, but I'm following their instuctions. WOO HOO !....third log looks to be starting.....stove temp up to 190*F.....may have to supplement these with wet wood


Yeah in all my experiences with pressed logs, they are a "community burner" in that they need several burning surfaces facing each other to reach that critical point where they "take off"... I believe this explains a quote about how they're almost "like coal" (this was a quote from a UK website for RUF, maker of the machinery used to make BioBricks and competitors).


----------



## Beer Belly (Dec 3, 2014)

1 1/2 hours since first match.....third log split apart....stove temps at 475*F. My bet would be to use these to supplement wood once you get a fire goin' (which is my intention), because on their own, they don't meet my expectations.


----------



## jillybeansisme (Dec 3, 2014)

Unless, perhaps, your stove is in a closet and you're simply trying to heat the closet?  I'm actually glad to get someone's experience on these so that I don't bother with them.  Thank you.  At least it wasn't an expensive lesson.


----------



## blades (Dec 3, 2014)

Eco bricks  ( Ruff compression machine) ( Menards) instructions to placed on a good gloaing bed of coals. They start that way in a few minutes and give decent heat. I use these to help burn down the coal bed before reloading.  They do not fall apart unless disturbed and after quite awhile look like a glowning brick very little ash left behind as well..  I/2 the price of Lowes same gross weight/ pakage. No wax or additives.  If you have not so good wood they work very well to get things going proper like.  You also get secondary burns off these. just my experience in my nc30.


----------



## MJFlores (Dec 5, 2014)

I tried them last spring fr the first time.  They burned pretty well, clean and hot.


----------

